# Why won't my rabbit let me handle her?



## missmaple101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm here on behalf of my younger sister, who got a rabbit for Christmas last year.

She has a Mini rex rabbit. We got her from a breeder, she was a show rabbit before we bought her, pedigree and all, about 2 or 3 years old. Velvet lives in a nice cage, uses her litter box, and isn't afraid of anything, never shrinking away from people or the dog. We were told when we bought her that although she's a show bunny, she lived in the home of her owner, loved to be held, and played with the children.

Still, she won't let us touch her. She'll LET you pet her, but she doesn't seem to enjoy it whatsoever. I don't think she notices, and when she does, she hops away. And picking her up is out of the question. She'll kick, hiss (I think that's what you'd call it), and wriggle out of your arms.

Why does she do this? Am I doing something wrong? I know that all rabbits have their own personalities, but going by what the owner said, she should love being handled... Was the breeder lying? What can I do?


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 6, 2012)

First off...did you get her spayed? Fixing a bun can help with hormonal grumpiness.

Secondly, rabbits are prey animals at the very bottom of the chain. They aren't trusting because their DNA trains them to think everyone is out to get them. It is not uncommon for rabbits to protest being held. It makes them feel even more vulnerable. Some rabbits never get accustomed to it.

Bonding with a bunny takes time and patience. Spend time with velvet, let her explore you on her time, don't push things. Offer treats and end things on a positive note. You may make progress but then again it may be her personalty and things won't change.


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 8, 2012)

Crispin is sort of like that. His foster mom that we adopted him from picked him up and snuggled him all the time. When we got him home, he would not let us pick him up at all. I can if I have to, but he squirms and tries to run away. He loves getting pet and snuggled on the floor, but not in our arms.

Maybe a trust/bond had occurred between the breeder and this bunny and your sister just hasn't had enough time to create the same type of bond. Keep trying!


----------

